# Rent a goat by the day?



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Saw this ad on Craigslist today-
We have a couple of goats available to eat down your brush. Undergrowth is growing with all of this sun, so keep it in check now before it seeds. $1/day per goat. 


Wonder if they do a good business?


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

I would be afraid of what they would be eating, what if the person renting really didnt know and there were plants that are not any good for the goats :shrug:


----------



## susanne (Nov 13, 2007)

delete


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

That's the first thing that occured to me too- I'd have to go through the area carefully to make sure that there are no toxics especially since rhodis and azaleas grow wild here. It was such a short ad that it's impossible to know what they are really going to do.
But re: traffic- there are lots of places here without any real traffic. I wanted to expose my young filly to road traffic ao I went to the end of our private road to the "main" one - and waited twenty minutes without anything going by.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

susanne said:


> i remember one operation that was successful with renting goats. they lost a lot of goats through a tragic traffic accident when the goats where transported to new location.


yah it was all over the news


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

There are quite a few people out in CA that do that as a business to keep the brush down. I remember reading an article on it somewhere and they said it was a pretty good business. I think they provided water for the goats and they also had an LGD with them.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually sounds to be a very good brush/ wildfire control idea...if you are willing to inspect the area for toxic plants your goats would be contributing to possibly saving hundreds of acres and homes/families from the devastation of a brushfire. Good idea on saving$$ for the heavy equipment used alot to clear brush...and ruining natural areas for wildlife. :greengrin:


----------



## SammySimple (Jun 27, 2013)

Having been a goat man for many years, I am all for using goats as weed-eaters and brush control.. They are so frugal and self sustaining, they don't need much care; water, mineral salt, worming occasionally and maybe an annual shot.. Matter of fact my astrological sign is "Capricorn" the old goat.. So goats and I get along just fine. They keep me humble and inspire me to live economically.....

Raised on a farm where my Dad and I had about 50 goats to keep clear 100 or more acres.. One day a thunder storm came up, all the goats ran for shelter under 2 large pine trees up on the hill, about half of them under each tree. Soon lightening struck one of those trees and killed 21 goats. My Dad knew well how to dress and bar-b-que goats, (cabrito) so we had bar-b-qued goat around there for about 6 months..... Sam


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

there's a team of goats that do it in Seattle every year.
http://q13fox.com/2013/06/24/goats-...est-brush-stickers-and-all-yum/#axzz2XQatQm2Y

and there's a company in San Francisco that rents out goats
http://citygrazing.com/


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

There have been lots of news articles lately about companies hiring goats for weed control. Chicago's O'Hare airport is one of the most recent ones to do so. I know someone locally who raises Boers and lets a local state park take part of her herd every summer for weed control.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

CA uses goats and sheep for "green" weed abatement. I think it's a great idea and had considered starting a mid-quality meat herd to rent out.


----------

